# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The trip today was better with many big slabs on a no pattern pattern. Never really got the major bite going on but overall we did well. Caught a nice convict bass and only one white cat. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul.


----------

